

What Happened When The New York Times Tried to Profile Marissa Mayer - ceejayoz
https://medium.com/@ugelow/what-happened-when-the-new-york-times-tried-to-profile-marissa-mayer-ab8fd1cc908e

======
thomasato
yea, this article was not great.

------
EC1
What's unacceptable is having garbage "articles" like this on HN.

